# RADIATA Magazine



## Tortoise (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi
I would love to subscribe to the German magazine called RADIATA
It has an English version apparently but sad old me can't read enough German to navigate their site.
Does anyone have any info for me so I can contact them for a subscription?

Thanks 
As an info junkie Always looking for new articles, info on chelonia. The British Chelonia Group publish a bi-monthly newsletter and an annual TESTUDO magazine-very informative, but this German one looks really detailed too.


----------

